# Guess the material!



## shebawolf145 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok so a loooong time ago ( back in 2008 ) I made this fursuit. I hate how it turned out but I actually got a few compliments. When I told a few people what it was made from their jaw dropped and they couldn't believe it was made out of this material. So...what do you think is the base material (under the fur) If I've already told you the base material please don't say anything, it ruins the fun.
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g17/wolfwoman145/Partial.jpg <--the partial

And no bashing my suit, I know its horrible and don't need to be told. XD

*NEVER MAKE A FURSUIT HEAD OUT OF CARDBOARD. IT WILL ROT FROM SWEAT AFTER A FEW USES. THIS HEAD IS NO LONGER WORN DUE TO SHRINKAGE BECAUSE OF SWEAT!*


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

It's that ratty joanne's fur isn't it? Grizzly something is the name but the general term is fun fur. And why would you have us geuss if a) we know we shouldn't sy anything and b) we're not allowed to point out what a bad fur type it is?

In the stickies I have a list of good places to buy fake fur. 
My name is Deovacuus, queen of bitches: Look on my works, ye Furfags, and despair! <Ten points to whomever gets that reference.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> It's that ratty joanne's fur isn't it? Grizzly something is the name but the general term is fun fur. And why would you have us geuss if a) we know we shouldn't sy anything and b) we're not allowed to point out what a bad fur type it is?
> 
> In the stickies I have a list of good places to buy fake fur.
> My name is Deovacuus, queen of bitches: Look on my works, ye Furfags, and despair! <Ten points to whomever gets that reference.


 
Sorry XD I meant the base material (under the fur) and yea its that Joanne's shit (it was on sale for $5 a yard) now I use distinctive fabrics. When I said don't say anything if you know I meant people that already know, cuz that ruins the fun. And you can point out the horrible fur but please don't bash my suit because I already know it is horrible and don't need to be told LOL


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

How was I "bashing"? You asked for what material it was, I supplied an answer. I am sorry that you did not want an honest answer to your question.

Based on your reaction I am going to geuss cardboard or poster foam board is under that fun fur. Some sort of paper-based product that will absorb sweat like a sponge.
Did I win?


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> How was I "bashing"? You asked for what material it was, I supplied an answer. I am sorry that you did not want an honest answer to your question.
> 
> Based on your reaction I am going to geuss cardboard or poster foam board is under that fun fur. Some sort of paper-based product that will absorb sweat like a sponge.
> Did I win?


 
Oh no no no I wasn't saying you were bashing I was saying what I meant in my first post.
Yea, its cardboard. I made it to only wear one night for halloween to go trick or treating with my sister, but then was forced (almost litterally) to take it to a con and wear it there. I personally hate it and would NEVER suggest cardboard, but for a one time thing it is cheap and easy to work with.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 16, 2010)

Why am I having a strong sense of deja vu that we've had this very same conversation before some time ago?


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Why am I having a strong sense of deja vu that we've had this very same conversation before some time ago?


 
Did we?


----------



## Jesie (Nov 16, 2010)

No, not you. But I have the recollection that Deo had this very same conversation with someone else a few months ago.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> No, not you. But I have the recollection that Deo had this very same conversation with someone else a few months ago.


 
Oh ok


----------



## Xavan (Nov 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Why am I having a strong sense of deja vu that we've had this very same conversation before some time ago?



A glitch in the matrix. Wierd how the matrix relates to furries.


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> No, not you. But I have the recollection that Deo had this very same conversation with someone else a few months ago.



Yes. They just keep coming back Jesie. They just keep coming and there are so many of them. We can't hold out against the siege of stupid some days.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 17, 2010)

its shitty. and you know it's shitty. but it's still shitty.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> its shitty. and you know it's shitty. but it's still shitty.


As are you good sir.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 17, 2010)

shebawolf145 said:


> As are you good sir.


 I'm not shitty, I'm stubborn and arrogant. there's a difference.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm not shitty, I'm stubborn and arrogant. there's a difference.


 
Not much of one...


----------



## Jesie (Nov 17, 2010)

THIN LINE _AMIRIGHT?_

S'cuse me, I have to go kill Agent Smith.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 17, 2010)

Deo! You are my favorite person ever, officially. Fuck yeah Ozymandias!

Okay I'm a little late to the party. Yeah. I don't know why you posted this. You know it's shitty, but we can't tell you that. So what did you expect? "No no, it looks amazing, go into pro building!" No. It's nice that you've gotten comments, but I've gotten comments on my piece of junk too. It's impressive compared to most home made costumes, but not compared to most fursuits.


----------



## Deo (Nov 17, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Deo! You are my favorite person ever, officially. Fuck yeah Ozymandias!


OH FUCK YEAH, TEN POINTS TO FAY!
Go you. (â˜žï¾Ÿãƒ®ï¾Ÿ)â˜ž


----------



## Fay V (Nov 17, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> OH FUCK YEAH, TEN POINTS TO FAY!
> Go you. (â˜žï¾Ÿãƒ®ï¾Ÿ)â˜ž



I want to have your glorious poem knowing babies.


----------



## Deo (Nov 17, 2010)

Fay V said:


> I want to have your glorious poem knowing babies.


This can be arranged with SCIENCE!


----------



## Jesie (Nov 17, 2010)

yes, _*WITH SIANCE!*_ Because you both have va-jay-jays and without a penis this ideal just falls through with natural insemination...


----------



## Fay V (Nov 17, 2010)

What has science done?!


----------



## Deo (Nov 17, 2010)

Fay V said:


> What has science done?!


I LOVE IT SO.
OUR BABY IS BEAUTIFUL.
AY THIS IS EPIC.
AND I MEAN SIZE SEVEN _*EPIC.*_

*WE MUST NAME OUR SPAWN.*
He/she has got your eyes and my inner fire and brimstone. This day is truly perfect.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 17, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Deo! You are my favorite person ever, officially. Fuck yeah Ozymandias!
> 
> Okay I'm a little late to the party. Yeah. I don't know why you posted this. You know it's shitty, but we can't tell you that. So what did you expect? "No no, it looks amazing, go into pro building!" No. It's nice that you've gotten comments, but I've gotten comments on my piece of junk too. It's impressive compared to most home made costumes, but not compared to most fursuits.


 
I didn't post this to get critique or comments on the craftmanship I posted to see if anyone could guess the base material. I know its shitty (as you already said) but I am already hard on myself about things and so I don't need people telling me what I already know and making me feel worse. I have moved onto better materials and building styles. You should check em out if you want.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 17, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> I LOVE IT SO.
> OUR BABY IS BEAUTIFUL.
> AY THIS IS EPIC.
> AND I MEAN SIZE SEVEN _*EPIC.*_
> ...


I think being an unoriginal fox something hybrid will forever fuel her rage. 



shebawolf145 said:


> I didn't post this to get critique or comments on the craftmanship I posted to see if anyone could guess the base material. I know its shitty (as you already said) but I am already hard on myself about things and so I don't need people telling me what I already know and making me feel worse. I have moved onto better materials and building styles. You should check em out if you want.


 
That's the thing though. If you know it is bad, and you know this is not a kind place, why would you post it to this forum? If you can not feel proud of your own work, do not present it to the public, ever. That is a basic rule for any creative work. When you do something like this you're not just putting a bad example out there, but you are drawing attention to the poor quality. That will never end well, ever. I don't care if it makes you feel bad to hear it, because you did it to yourself. It's harsh but it isn't as if people hunted your suit down to rip on you. You made a thread and yelled to the world "Look at this! Come here and scrutinize this and guess what shoddy material I used!" 
If you aren't ready to take some heat, don't simply ask that no one says mean things. You need to not post it.


----------



## Deo (Nov 17, 2010)

shebawolf145 said:


> You should check em out.


No.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 17, 2010)

Fay V said:


> I think being an unoriginal fox something hybrid will forever fuel her rage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thats the thing, when I joined people weren't so mean. I mean this is supposed to be a place where you come to find tips and critique in a friendly environment so you don't feel afraid to ask for help. I asked for help with buckram eyes and got some smartasses that made me want to just totally not even finish what I was working on. If someone were a new fur and came here and got some of these people being rude they would probably run off with their tails between their legs feeling unwelcome. Yea it was a bad idea to post mine but I was mostly bored (stupid reason I know). Btw, you said you've gotten comments on your piece of junk? Mind linking me to this so called piece of junk? I like to see people's attempts and how they've improved.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 17, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> No.


 
And why not? I think she/he has their own mind and can do it if they want if they want. I wasn't talking to you, telling you to see them.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 17, 2010)

shebawolf145 said:


> Thats the thing, when I joined people weren't so mean. I mean this is supposed to be a place where you come to find tips and critique in a friendly environment so you don't feel afraid to ask for help. I asked for help with buckram eyes and got some smartasses that made me want to just totally not even finish what I was working on. If someone were a new fur and came here and got some of these people being rude they would probably run off with their tails between their legs feeling unwelcome. Yea it was a bad idea to post mine but I was mostly bored (stupid reason I know). Btw, you said you've gotten comments on your piece of junk? Mind linking me to this so called piece of junk? I like to see people's attempts and how they've improved.



Well there's a lot of furs that just want asspats despite numerous issues with their suits. They baw when someone tells them honestly not to buy bad fur or something. Honestly I am sure you would have gotten less crap if you did not include the note about not bashing the suit. You put the idea into people's heads. Yes you would have gotten comments, but you can simply say "yes I know" and move on. 
I posted a thread that was stupid, about a material I didn't understand. I realized that and let it die, the end. It doesn't have to be a terrible place, but newbies repeat the same questions that are answered in stickies, and refuse to take good advice. I really don't know what you expect if you know something is bad and post it anyway. 

My suit is here. It was my first but I learned a lot making it and can ignore it as I make some better things.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 17, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Well there's a lot of furs that just want asspats despite numerous issues with their suits. They baw when someone tells them honestly not to buy bad fur or something. Honestly I am sure you would have gotten less crap if you did not include the note about not bashing the suit. You put the idea into people's heads. Yes you would have gotten comments, but you can simply say "yes I know" and move on.
> I posted a thread that was stupid, about a material I didn't understand. I realized that and let it die, the end. It doesn't have to be a terrible place, but newbies repeat the same questions that are answered in stickies, and refuse to take good advice. I really don't know what you expect if you know something is bad and post it anyway.
> 
> My suit is here. It was my first but I learned a lot making it and can ignore it as I make some better things.


 
I put the note about not bashing mainly for Deo :/ because she always has something to say against me for some reason (dunno what I've ever done to her).
And that suit...that is actually friggin cute!


----------



## Deo (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry, this was drawn with my computer mouse.
HEY JESIE, LOOK MORE SCIENCE!







Fay V said:


> It doesn't have to be a terrible place, but newbies repeat the same questions that are answered in stickies, and refuse to take good advice. I really don't know what you expect if you know something is bad and post it anyway.


OH SWEET BABY JESUS AND THE ORPHANS,* THIS*.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay this is terrible. Both of you should know better than to derail like this. Thread closed.


----------

